# My Spinner Girl



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is a picture of our beloved Spinner.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful, elegant, unique, and very sweet face.

she will always be in your heart. take care, many blessings.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry.
I actually met Spinner, when you boarded her a couple of times. Give Chewy a big hug. He's a great dog.
Spinner was a sweet girl, that makes me sad.
I'm sorry (again)


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a pretty girl! She looks a lot like my old friend Troidog.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

@Carrie thank you so much for remembering her! Let Mike know also that spinner passed ok. You can always remember her too for she took the trim off the door in one of the rooms. lol Mike will know what room it was too .


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha! EC/Sofa Sleepers can now be the Spinner Memorial Room.

I was serious about Chewy. I loved that guy.
I don't really advertise or post about dogs @ work here. But I posted this about 8 months or so. Time has a way of running away from me during the Holiday season.
Take care. I will tell Mike (who strangely isn't as grumpy now that he gets to sleep at his house five nights a week....go figure)


www.[B]germanshepherds[/B].com/.../159827-*met*-coolest-*white*-*shepherd*-not-pard .html


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, she was a beautiful lady. I am sure you have many wonderful memories of Spinner to console you untill you meet again some day at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Sure Carrie make it the Spinner room that would be awsome. Chewy is a good boy still puppy too at 93 lbs! Goofy always. We may have to bring him there for socail time with others so he canhave fun and play.

Mike grumpy Nahh never! lol


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Carrie its no there
about chewy


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Found it!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that you lost your beloved, beautiful girl. She has a face that looks very gentle and kind. The only bad part of being owned by a dog is the heartbreak that we experience when we lose them.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss. What a beautiful picture! Those eyes are so loving, and such a sweet sweet face, just adorable.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks. Chewy isn't eating his food in the am/pm still he actually eats his breakfast for dinner we also take him on 2 walks aday and that kind of stimulates him to eat a bit. The only thing that we changed is that he sleeps in the house with us and not in his and Spinners room(12x12 room w heat carpet and their beds a/c for summer.)

Should we have him sleep in it or ??? any sugestions welcome.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved girl...She has such a loving face. RIP, Spinner Girl.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Ingrid Thank you.


----------

